# Another Haunted Mansion Request ;)



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Got ya covered, check your PM


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Sep 5, 2006)

DO to happen to have the wolf howl isolated?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Haunted Wolf said:


> DO to happen to have the wolf howl isolated?


What do you need, a wolf howling in the foreground, a pack howling, wolf howl in the background........ got a bunch ! PM me your email & i will send ya whatever you need, or all...... 
Mark


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I also have a lot of haunted mansion stuff. If you need anything just PM me.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

So heres a question, which is better? Haunted Mansion at Disneyland or Disneyworld? Ive never been and want my first experiance to be at the best one...


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Personally, I like the Disneyland one better.


----------



## axshasra (Oct 23, 2009)

repo_man said:


> Personally, I like the Disneyland one better.


Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

haunted mansion belongs in new orleans not in new england -- disneyland all the way


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I to am looking for the Foyer Organ Music can anyone help me please?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

blackdogrdc said:


> I to am looking for the Foyer Organ Music can anyone help me please?


Would this be what you need - http://www.4shared.com/audio/db_K3IYR/Disneyland-Haunted_Mansion_Org.html


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually the one I had and was looking for was just the organ and nothing else. Might you have that one?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

*UPDATED - LINK FIXED*

The Haunted Mansion (Unofficial Compilation Album)










1. Foyer Organ
2. Portrait Hall Background Music
3. Portrait Hall Thunder
4. Load Area Music
5. Madame Leota (Isolated)
6. Seance Music
7. Seance Spirits
8. Music From Regions Beyond
9. Ballroom Organ 1
10. Ballroom Organ 2
11. Attic
12. Graveyard Base Music Loop
13. Graveyard Jam Band
14. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Unused 1)
15. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Unused 2)
16. Singing Busts (Isolated)
17. Exit Crypt Music
18. Little Leota
19. Haunted Mansion Music Box
20. Exit Crypt Laugh
21. Phantom Manor Medley
22. Phantom Manor Demo Tape
23. Phantom Manor Gazebo Music
24. Phantom Manor Foyer & Bride
25. Phantom Manor Stretching Gallery (Instrumental)
26. Phantom Manor Portrait Hall Background Music
27. Phantom Manor Seance Music
28. Phantom Manor Ballroom & Bride
29. Phantom Manor Boudoir Music Box
30. Phantom Manor Boudoir Gramophone
31. Phantom Manor Boudoir & Bride
32. Phantom Manor Organ Theme
33. Phantom Manor Catacombs
34. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Swing Version Instrumental)
35. Phantom Manor Ghost Town Underscore
36. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Swing Version)
37. Phantom Manor Finale
38. Phantom Manor Hall of Mirrors
39. Phantom Manor/Haunted Mansion Graveyard Mix 1
40. Phantom Manor/Haunted Mansion Graveyard Mix 2
41. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Ragtime Piano Version)
42. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Club 33 Version)
43. Grim Grinning Ghosts (House of Mouse Version)
44. Main Titles [from the film 'The Haunted Mansion']
45. Grim Grinning Ghosts (Film Version)
46. So Long

DOWNLOAD


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for this repo man can't wait to check it out.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Am looking forward to listening to this @ work tomorrow. Many thanks for posting!


----------



## Darth Sparrow (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to find the foyer organ music too. The Cd has it but then it becomes like a ballroom waltz
. I just want the organ music looped like the ride before you enter the stretch room


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you want the soundtrack for the ride or the Otherworldly concerto on Organ which has it with no voice over or sound?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Darth Sparrow said:


> I want to find the foyer organ music too. The Cd has it but then it becomes like a ballroom waltz
> . I just want the organ music looped like the ride before you enter the stretch room


It's on the album I just posted. Track one.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Me thinks I will DL this album. Looks more complete than the one I picked up at DisneyWorld.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking for some Pirate audio. Jolly Roger. Dead man tell no tale.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*The sounds of magic*



Haunted Wolf said:


> DO to happen to have the wolf howl isolated?


They have many isolated haunted mansion sounds (including the wolf, raven, cat, etc.) at the webpage: www.thesoundsofmagic.com or google: thesoundsofmagic.com enter the Haunted Mansion section, and you'll be able to download it. There are also phantom manor sounds and music combined and isolated for your convenience.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Sep 5, 2006)

GhostHost999 said:


> They have many isolated haunted mansion sounds (including the wolf, raven, cat, etc.) at the webpage: www.thesoundsofmagic.com or google: thesoundsofmagic.com enter the Haunted Mansion section, and you'll be able to download it. There are also phantom manor sounds and music combined and isolated for your convenience.



Thanks! Slight URL correction....

http://www.soundofmagic.com/


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

how about Toccata and fugue by Bach, its your general funeral march type intro, but it is only an intro?


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks so much for this HM album. i was looking for this.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone have the ride throughs for all of the attractions including Phantom Manor? Thanks.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Sep 5, 2006)

DarkManDustin said:


> Anyone have the ride throughs for all of the attractions including Phantom Manor? Thanks.


http://www.doombuggies.com is a GREAT place to start. I just verified that they have Phantom Manor audio, including the ride through:

http://www.doombuggies.com/phantom3.php (about 1/2 down the page)

If you have never been to this page before, prepare to spend hours looks at stuff...

The same people also do a Pirates page:

http://www.tellnotales.com/


----------



## DreVog (Sep 25, 2012)

repo_man said:


> 1. Foyer Organ
> 2. Portrait Hall Background Music
> 3. Portrait Hall Thunder
> 4. Load Area Music
> ...




I saw the downloads of the sounds from THM, looks like one of, if not the best compilation of sounds from The Haunted Mansion and Phantom Manor. But the download links do not work.  When I go to mediafire, it tells me that the file is private. Can you add new link/fix this/tell me how to get the sounds? Thank you.









If you should decide to join me on my trip to make an ultimate compilation of sounds from Disneyland Park and TMK's _The Haunted Mansion_, final arrangements may be made at the end of the search.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Most likely being that the harder rules with file sharing copy righted material like this one, person was probably warned by mediafire of "sharing abuse" & person had to pulled / locked out file as private-non share to be able to keep they're account.....


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Most likely being that the harder rules with file sharing copy righted material like this one, person was probably warned by mediafire of "sharing abuse" & person had to pulled / locked out file as private-non share to be able to keep they're account.....


^This. I just re-upped though 'cuz I don't care. lol


----------



## Misfitfiend138 (Oct 22, 2012)

they took down the haunted mansion download 2... could someone please repost... been looking for this for a while.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Misfitfiend138 said:


> they took down the haunted mansion download 2... could someone please repost... been looking for this for a while.


Part 2 is working fine.


----------



## Misfitfiend138 (Oct 22, 2012)

it says permission denied... This file has been identified as a copyright protected work and cannot be distributed using MediaFire...... so the link isnt fine....


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Misfitfiend138 said:


> it says permission denied... This file has been identified as a copyright protected work and cannot be distributed using MediaFire...... so the link isnt fine....


Try it now.


----------



## Misfitfiend138 (Oct 22, 2012)

The link is still not working... it showing the same thing as before.. Permission denied... and to clarify things.. i am trying this link..
http://www.mediafire.com/?4n9r6e9zgserf28


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Misfitfiend138 ... check yer pm


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

repo_man said:


> *UPDATED - LINK FIXED*
> 
> The Haunted Mansion (Unofficial Compilation Album)
> 
> ...


^This was the one I meant.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank You, Repo Man!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

good stuff.


----------

